# I could fill a couple swimming pools every month.



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

10,200 sqft * 0.623 * 1.5 inches per week * 4.2 weeks = 40,033 gallons per month, just for irrigation. That's about $250 where I live.

Going over 50k gallons gets REALLY expensive at $19 per 1,000 gallons.

This was my first year irrigating "properly" and the water bills sting, even when you're doing everything right. We need more rain.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@david_

These are the reasons why I don't irrigate. That and I would receive a sewage bill for the same amount. I'm sure the lawn is liking the water though.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

david_ said:


> 10,200 sqft * 0.623 * 1.5 inches per week * 4.2 weeks = 40,033 gallons per month, just for irrigation. That's about $250 where I live.
> 
> Going over 50k gallons gets REALLY expensive at $19 per 1,000 gallons.
> 
> This was my first year irrigating "properly" and the water bills sting, even when you're doing everything right. We need more rain.


I live in the DFW area as well and have 20k sq. ft. This week was the first week in six weeks that we have received any rain. I would suggest that you go to https://texaset.tamu.edu/ and find your nearest reporting station. Then I would also sign up for:

https://watermyyard.org/#/Location

I get a text message and e-mail every Saturday morning with the recommended watering for my type of lawn and sprinkler heads and spacing based on Evapotranspiration (ET) which is a measurement of the total amount of water needed to grow different grass types. The last few weeks it has looked something like this.
Water My Yard
Site: Rainbird Zone: Rotator=>1 watering for 90 minutes, Spray=>1 watering for 18 minutes, Rotator 25ft=>1 watering for 75 minutes, Roatator 10 ft=>1 watering for 90 minutes

Today I received this:
Water My Yard
Site: Rainbird Zone: Rotator=>0 watering for 0 minutes, Spray=>0 watering for 0 minutes, Rotator 25ft=>0 watering for 0 minutes, Roatator 10 ft=>0 watering for 0 minutes

In my town I pay $3.80 per 1,000 up to 8,000 gallons and $4.82 per 1,000 gallons in excess of 8,000 gallons. I have a separate meter for irrigation.

I understand the principal off watering deeply but I have found it better to not do this in the drought type conditions we have had. I want the roots to grow deep but with a newer lawn I have found 2-3 times a weeks keeps the top few inches watered in and my shallow roots still have water. I'll go back to 1-2 times under non drought conditions.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

We pay $0.35 per unit which is 100 cubic feet(748 gallons).

Sewer is straight $59 to another company.

The one month during my 2 reno's that over lapped, I used 130,000 gallons and it was around $495. Normally around $120 in the summer for 30,000 gallons.


----------

